# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Siluros de más de 100 kilos en el Ebro

## jlois

> Al cangrejo rojo, las almejas asiáticas, el caracol manzana y el ya habitual mejillón cebra se une ahora un depredador de más de 100 kilos de peso que con su insaciable apetito está poniendo en peligro las especies autóctonas de los embalses y cuencas del Ebro. Desde ANSAR advierten de que este pez, introducido por los alemanes en la zona de Mequinenza en los años 60, "se está haciendo cada vez más grande en el Ebro", donde según señalan, "se han encontrado ejemplares que sobrepasan los 120 kilos, cuando en Alemania no alcanzan pesos superiores a 40".
> 
> Esta especie invasora, de más de dos metros de largo y 100 kilos de peso, es en la actualidad uno de los depredadores más grandes de agua dulce. Los ecologistas temen que el también llamado "tiburón de río" acabe con gran parte de los peces autóctonos de la zona. "Nuestra fauna piscícola está bastante amenazada por culpa de este gran depredador porque el verdadero problema es que come mucho", sostiene Ismael. Según señala, en su estómago "se han llegado a encontrar patos de 4 y 5 kilos".
> 
> Cada vez más
>  Su presencia en el valle medio del Ebro ha aumentado notablemente en los últimos años. Paco Iturbe, miembro de Ecologistas en Acción, explica que al siluro "le van las aguas remansadas como son las de los embalses", y en concreto, el de Mequinenza se ha convertido en "su medio idóneo". En las últimas semanas, su "preocupante expansión" lo ha traido hasta la capital aragonesa, donde se han encontrado crías de siluro en todas las algas retiradas durante los trabajos de extracción realizados en el tramo urbano del Ebro.
> 
> El consejero de Cultura y Medio Ambiente, Jerónimo Blasco, precisó el pasado viernes que se trata de una "plaga peligrosa" porque "está devorando todo". Según declaró, estos ejemplares -así como ocurre con el cangrejo americano y rojo- "están proliferando por encima de lo que los biólogos creían". Las buenas condiciones que presentan las aguas del Ebro para su asentamiento contribuyen al aumento de esta especie invasora que -según señalan los ecologistas- "empezó a llegar de manera preocupante hace ya algunos años". 
> 
> ...


http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...0_1101025.html

Caray!!!... menudos pescaditos hay por esas aguas ... uffff, y los que no se verán.

----------


## Madrugaor

Pues muy cansada veo yo éste tipo de pesca. Una cosa es que un lucio de 10 kilos te maree un rato o un bass de cuatro te ponga de taquicardia, pero arrearse media hora sudando la camiseta para sacar un bicho monstruoso es demasiado. Veo más emocionante llevarse a la cesta una trucha de medio kilo a mosca de un riachuelo de alta montaña, que un pez que recuerda a un ballenato despistado en mitad del Ebro 
Gracias por el video.

----------

